# Hi Everyone!



## Teufel Freundin (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm Sue, just joined - I'm pretty new to martial arts, but I can't wait to learn   Teufel Hunden, my bf, introduced me to this forum shortly after he joined, and I like what I see so far


----------



## Omar B (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome.  What style?


----------



## Teufel Freundin (Jan 6, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Welcome.  What style?



I'm really interested in Shaolin Kung Fu, but I haven't gone any deeper than that.  There are a couple others I'm interested in that I checked off in my profile, but haven't started to learn yet.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 6, 2010)

I meant what style do you actually train in?  Not what you are interested in, we all have lots of interest.  Just wanted to know what style you do out of curiosity.  I know you said you are new, but are we talking not training yet new?


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 6, 2010)

Devil Dog and Devil Friend...I love it!


----------



## stickarts (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy posting! 

If I'm reading correcting, you either haven't started, or just started, training Shaolin Kung Fu? Check out the Chinese Martial Arts forums. Lot's of good info there.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello Sue, welcome to MT


----------



## seasoned (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Sue, welcome aboard. It only gets better, the site is awesome.


----------



## Teufel Freundin (Jan 6, 2010)

Omar B said:


> I meant what style do you actually train in?  Not what you are interested in, we all have lots of interest.  Just wanted to know what style you do out of curiosity.  I know you said you are new, but are we talking not training yet new?



New as in only a couple shaolin classes.


----------



## Teufel Freundin (Jan 6, 2010)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> Devil Dog and Devil Friend...I love it!



Devil GF


----------



## Teufel Freundin (Jan 6, 2010)

Jade Tigress said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy posting!
> 
> If I'm reading correcting, you either haven't started, or just started, training Shaolin Kung Fu? Check out the Chinese Martial Arts forums. Lot's of good info there.



Just started   And thanks, I will


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome to MT Sue!  I wish I would have had a resource like MT when I was starting martial arts.. . But that was back in the early 80's.. . DOS wasn't as conducive to a stellar forum like this!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome Sue and hopefully you will find MT the nicest place on the web.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Jan 6, 2010)

:bangahead:   :wink2:


----------

